# Walls of my New Loft



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm busy building my new loft. I saw on one of the house building channels that they use compact newspapers to insulate the walls of new homes. I tried to use the concept on my loft. Outside walls is plywood and I have builders paper on the frames. Inside walls is MDF and builders paper again. Between the frames I have the newspapers. The concept is that it keeps the temperature constant inside the loft.

Will this help me with the humidity and temperature control in the loft?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I would deffinetly think so. If that doesn't help with the humidity you should try wood chips as flooring. I keeps the humidity levels at zero in my loft.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

What about the dust factor with wood ships?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

VERY good idea and inexpensive, i see no problem with that. We had a old house with Newspaper for insulation and it worked fine.

Good luck, Billy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, newspaper is a good insulator. So if you can keep it cooler in the hot humid weather, it should help to keep the humidity down.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

birds+me=happy said:


> I would deffinetly think so. If that doesn't help with the humidity you should try wood chips as flooring. I keeps the humidity levels at zero in my loft.


What do you have for flooring under the chips?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Make sure you don't have any leaks if that newspaper gets wet in there you loft will be damp forever and it will mold


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Cheers for that. That is also the reason I have Builders paper on both sides. But I will make sure that everthing is closed up and varnished on the outside. Loft still under construction. Will add pic's on a later stage when i'm done


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I too lived in an old house for a time, it had a mix of newspapers and burlap as insulation and it worked quite well. The only problem I had was that it was a mouse breeding ground paradise.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maniac said:


> I too lived in an old house for a time, it had a mix of newspapers and burlap as insulation and it worked quite well. The only problem I had was that it was a mouse breeding ground paradise.


I had wondered about that. I think that if they got in there, they would love it.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

My wife has two Cats and they are always around my loft. (my loft is only up now for two weeks) I have seen them caught mice while i was busy with the flooring.My property is part of a nature reserve with heaps of trees. There will always be mice no matter what I do. The trick will be to keep them out of my loft and drinking water for the pigeons. I’m trying to sort out my ventilation at this stage.


----------

